# I need some opinions on browsing plants.



## AshleyFishy (Aug 31, 2013)

Alrighty let me start with I have my small parea split into 5 main grazing sections. Right now I have one brush/coastal/rye pasture, two bahia/coastal/native grass, one Tifton and one bluegrass/native/brush.

I'm wanting to get the most out of my little areas so I'm wanting to convert over to more of a browsing plan vs grazing. I've been looking at perennial peanut, buckwheat, clovers, wheat, chicory, field peas, rape.... etc. Anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 31, 2013)

Add some Lespedeza.  Seeds were kind of pricey because of the drought last year.  I think a lot of the seeds come out of Texas.  Not sure if the price has come down or not.

USDA study has shown it helps reduce coccidia in sheep. 

 And a study at NC State showed Lespedeza hay reducd barberpoles (although in that study the counts went back up after they were taken off of the hay).  I saw another university study too, but can't remember where.

Southern by Choice has some Lespedeza on her property.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 31, 2013)

Ooo I wonder why that one never came up. So far I'm really liking it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 31, 2013)

I think nutritionally it's good too.  I bought 50 bales of Lespedeza hay one time, and the goats loved it. I fed it exclusively until it was gone.  A couple of underconditioned animals gained weight, and a couple who were in good condition got a little fat.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like it is 10 to 16% protein.  On a related note, I browsed around for information on parasite control with tannins. .pretty interesting.  I wonder what other plants contain above normal levels of tannins.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 31, 2013)

Ironically I've been doing research on the same thing. I'm very interested in what others have to say!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 31, 2013)

What have you come up with so far Moonshine?


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 31, 2013)

Not much. I guess I'm Googling the wrong thing.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't feel bad. I hadn't heard of lespedeza, looked over my seed catalogs I've been reading again and BAM there it is.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 31, 2013)

I had found the lespedeza and read the same info as above. I also read that it can overtake a yard killing out other grasses, but someone said they had the plant and it didn't do that at all. I think most of the stuff I found was trees with nuts and oak. But like I said it wasn't anything solid just people talking. I read someone said a study showed the oak wasn't high enough in tannis but didn't provide evidence. Oh and I read someone said some states outlaw ledpedeza so we should prolly check on that.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 31, 2013)

Think it is just Colorado and Kansas that outlaws it.


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 1, 2013)

This article mentions sericea lespedeza as well as sainfoin, birdsfoot trefoil, dock and chicory (but they don't say which kind of dock, and I haven't gone through their references yet).

http://www.scsrpc.org/SCSRPC/Publications/part5.htm

I have sheep, but have been interested in this topic too.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 1, 2013)

norseofcourse said:
			
		

> I have sheep, but have been interested in this topic too.


The more the merrier  

I've also been scoping out deer feed plot seeds. I'm finding thing suggested for goat browse is also recommended in deer food plots. Big surprise right


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 1, 2013)

Ah ha!
http://www.scsrpc.org/SCSRPC/Publications/part5.htm
Lol oops too late!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have read several studies showing worm reduction in ruminants when grazing sericea lespedeza.  It is classified a noxious weed by some states.   If you can get it, I woudl recommend planting it.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the great ideas.  We plan to reseed our pasture this fall and add a few more goat friendly browse options, so this was extremely helpful information!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 3, 2013)

HoneyDreameMomma said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the great ideas.  We plan to reseed our pasture this fall and add a few more goat friendly browse options, so this was extremely helpful information!


2x

On a side note. Would it be better to go for perennial seeds or annual?


----------

